# White Lightning!!!!



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

So, since we are P&L, which are owned by SW, I have found out that we now can carry white lightning caulking at very good prices. As of now, we carry DAP caulk and Big Stretch. My question to the pros is this: How does dap 25 year compare to the white lightning painter's preferred 25 year caulk, the dap alex plus 35 year to the white lightning 3006 40 year and how does the white lightning megalastic compare to big stretch? Any thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

big stretch is the best!


I am using from SW on this project the powerhouse...60 year...w/ silicone and elastomeric...so far, I really like it....in comparison to Dap/alex which is yucky to gun out and cracks in less than a few days.......

I think people choose DAP because it is cheapest usually off the shelf.


Big stretch is not what I would typically be using to caulk the whole house at the trim...white lightening is not carried by our sw.

is p&l pratt and lambertt? if so is that owned by sw...i did not know that.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think everything is owned by SW now.

We like SW Powerhouse for interior trim caulking and White Lightening Bolt, they both are very smooth. The 3006 is fine for exterior or non-fussy interior (we just do not prefer it for new construction painted trim type caulking, more crumblies when you smooth the bead compared to the other two). Pro-Duty White lightening was dropped when SW took it over and was one of our favorites.

I have not used Big Stretch or much DAP caulk, so I cannot help you there.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What is your price on the Big Stretch? 

I personally dislike cheap caulk such as white lightning and dap 25. I use ICI's 55yr elasto and their 45yr. I also use SW's 50yr.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

my SW does not sell big stretch.

I have to go a good distance(15 miles- I no longer live in California and I view mileage much differently now) to get it when I need that good stuff....I will say close to $7.00. 

I love big stretch because it is "big stretch".


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

cheap caulk has no purpose.

and I can't diss all Dap products. I had the alex greenlabel(maybe 25yr?) tube and see it around everywhere---but see time and time again within days and or months...it does not work inside or out.....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> my SW does not sell big stretch.
> 
> I have to go a good distance(15 miles- I no longer live in California and I view mileage much differently now) to get it when I need that good stuff....I will say close to $7.00.
> 
> I love big stretch because it is "big stretch".


I have to order it online.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

White Lighting and Dap Both suck


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> White Lighting and Dap Both suck


well, it's one or the other for us, HOWEVER, I am not dropping the big stretch, that's for sure.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I use the 950 painters caulk from SW.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I wont mess with any product owned by SW, no matter how cheap it is. If they WANT to beat your price...they will. Plus, SW would like nothing more than to see you go out of business...why help them achieve their goal?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

They might want to see you as a paint store owner go out of business, not contractors though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

One Coat Coverage said:


> They might want to see you as a paint store owner go out of business, not contractors though.


Yep, thats what I meant. Wanted Hammer to know my feelings on the matter since he works for an independant :whistling2:


----------

